# I want to hunt here! WARNING: INNER CITY (Bexley) DEER.



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Went on a walk at a local park (Bexley) yesterday with the woman in search of some very tame deer. We found them. Saw 8 all together. Was able to get within 10 yards of a group of 7 bedded down and feeding.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sorry the pics are so large.


----------

